# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Cutler aiming for #1

## Expendable

http://www.jaycutler.com/index.html 

Can he win? I have my money on Cutler this year.

----------


## painintheazz

I think there is a good chance also, he has got momentum and a lot of good press on his side right now, if he can carry that he will be all set.

Pain

----------


## Arnold_Is_God

imo i think he is #1 for last couple of years. Ronnie may have more quantity, but cutler has better quality.

----------


## Vice

I've never really liked him up until lately, he looks awesome

----------


## Expendable

I'll be pretty surprised if he loses this year... this guys physique is just the best.

----------


## Gargo

Ahh Don't be so sure. I bet you Ronnie will be his best ever this year. He must feel the pressure so he'll be training hard. I'm not saying his physique is my favorite. But Ronnie at his best is better than Jay at his best. Only by the slimmest of margins though.

----------


## simplyjakked

i am a huge ronnie fan but cutler is also starting to look massive. personally i feel if you want to look at the top physique in bodybuilding overall aesthetics and symmetry you dont need to look any further than Dexter Jackson.

----------


## bigsexy

I hope no one forgot about gunter. I think there will be a three way battle for no. 1. I also agree with simplyjakked on Dexter Jackson, he is awesome

----------

